# Reactor Number 2- V.I. Lenin Nuclear Power Station (Chernobyl)- Oct 2016



## Landie_Man (Dec 9, 2016)

Reactor Number 2- V.I. Lenin Nuclear Power Station (Chernobyl)- Oct 2016

Well, you will all have to forgive on my photo quality here! Both my DSLR bodies card readers FAILED this morning at the worst possible moment, so it was iPhone to the rescue. I have fixed them as best I can but some are slightly Noisy I'm afraid! The wet weather and knocks that these bodies sustained put an end to them!


I have to confess that; for the days leading up to this, was slightly concerned about this one at first but I needn't be. I suppose going into a Nuclear Reactor (not the core of course) was an unknown, scary prospect. It was the one and only place that we required to be suited and booted, and this was to minimize contamination through radioactive dust landing on our clothes, and we were chaperoned at all times. It was an interesting experience to say the least, and we had a long talk in one of the Visitors Centres there about the future of the site, what was being done, and a close up tour of The New Safe Confinement (More about that below)


Reactor 2; a Soviet made "RBMK-1000" Nuclear Reactor; capable at the time of 1,000MW, was opened after completion in 1978; one year after the first reactor was completed in 1977.

Reactor 2 continued to operate long past the 1986 accident and right up until a fire in one of its turbine rooms closed it in 1991.

The Control Room and turbine halls are down a 1,926ft (600m) corridor in front of the reactor room which much like almost every other room and corridor in the plant, is painted golden! 

One can only imagine the terror, panic and rush among these "Golden Miles" within all four reactors on that day in 1986! Especially Number 4!

It was interesting to see the colourful button panel (pictured), which would have once lowered Graphite Control Rods into the Reactor.

We were also shown a basic insight into how a Nuclear Reactor operated. 

Sadly it was very busy in here and getting shots with no one in them was not easy!

*RBMK-100 Control Rooms (Reactor 2)*

#1






#2





#3




The all important Control Rod Buttons!

#4





#5





#6





#8





#9





#10





#11





*Corridors to Control Rooms and Turbine Halls (including one of The Golden Corridors)*

#12





#13





#14





*RBMK-1000 Turbines*

#15





#16






*Around the Reactors*

We weren't allowed to visit Reactor 4; the one which exploded in 1986, something which I am fairly pleased about! 

#17





Pictured above is the remains of the exploded Reactor 4 in its original 1986 "Sarcophagus" which was designed to last 30 years and has since been replaced by a 2 Billion Pound, 30,000ton cover which has been designed to last 100 years and enable workmen to begin dismantling the failed Unit 4. Please follow links at the bottom for more information. Pictured immediately below is a Cross-Section Model of Unit 4.

#18






As always guys, thank you for your continued support

For More information on the New Safe Confinement which was moved in place at the end of November 2016 Please follow this link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157674395924951

For More of Reactor Number 2, follow: https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157674378131372


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 9, 2016)

Now that is interesting. I like the control panel, but it looks intricate.


----------



## krela (Dec 9, 2016)

Amazing stuff.


----------



## smiler (Dec 9, 2016)

Reports and pics from here are fascinating, I think Urban X posted the first report that I read and to be honest I didn't know much of the history but it grabbed me so I did some research of me own, decent fella X even offered to me a chance go with him, my Wife offered me an opportunity to sample intensive care if I even thought about it.

I've enjoyed your latest trip LM, Thanks


----------



## night crawler (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow that is amazing, you did well getting that lot, hope you sort out the DSLR


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 9, 2016)

smiler said:


> Reports and pics from here are fascinating, I think Urban X posted the first report that I read and to be honest I didn't know much of the history but it grabbed me so I did some research of me own, decent fella X even offered to me a chance go with him, my Wife offered me an opportunity to sample intensive care if I even thought about it.
> 
> I've enjoyed your latest trip LM, Thanks



Why's that? Less radioactive generally than London, thanks mate!



night crawler said:


> Wow that is amazing, you did well getting that lot, hope you sort out the DSLR



Replaced with a Canon 760D and never looked back!



krela said:


> Amazing stuff.



Thanks Krela!!


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 9, 2016)

I have really, really enjoyed all of your posts mate but just don't have as much free time to comment as I'd like to because of work etc. Thank you so much for posting all of your reports, they are amazing. The fact this is just phone pics doesn't matter, you have set foot in places the majority won't and shared them with the world. Great stuff. I will keep looking back at these posts for a good while!


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you mate, thats very touching. Still got an entire district of Pripyat to come!


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 9, 2016)

Fuck sake! How did you fit it all in? I cant wait to see!!


----------



## Potter (Dec 9, 2016)

Fantastic. I love Chernobyl stuff. I would love to visit here, and of course, Pripyat.


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 9, 2016)

Potter said:


> Fantastic. I love Chernobyl stuff. I would love to visit here, and of course, Pripyat.



Have you seen my other Pripyat posts here?


----------



## smiler (Dec 9, 2016)

You go to LONDON, Damn it man be careful.


----------



## Gosoftly (Apr 7, 2018)

Amazing indeed. The terror of that day can only be imagined.


----------



## Echo Seven (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow, that is a great place to visit! Facinating


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 8, 2018)

Brilliant,missed this first time round,how the hell did the operators ever learn what all they buttons did?


----------

